# What kind of coat do your dogs have?



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

*What type of coat does your dog have?*

I was curious what kind of coats your dogs have. Are they straight, curly, wavy, ric rac (look crimped), silky, cottony? You can choose more than 1 answer.

Bella has a wavy cottony coat.
Freddie has a silky wavy coat
Scudders has a silky wavy ric rac coat.

None of them are profuse.

I tried to do a poll it did not work!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora has a pretty straight coat. I have seen a lot of havs that have more of a curly cottony coat that flies away. Where she has her black hair is a lot more silky and where she is white is more cottony. It happens to pick up every leaf, twig, flower, every time she goes outside though (that part I would like to change!)

Amanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Casper has a wavy cottony coat. 
It seems to be a high maintenance coat, to me. It mats easily, and things get stuck in it. It is really pretty after we brush, bath and dry, last for a couple of days.

Which type of coat is the easiest to take care of? and can you tell when they are a puppy (like 8 weeks old) what kind of coat they will have as a adult?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gosh...that's a hard one! ALL of the above? ound: She has a bit of fur that crimps itself on her ears (I love IT!) and her coat is very soft/silky, but I'm thinking its a double coat because there is nothing "wash and wear" about it to! haha....It is 100% "High maintenance". If I blow it straight...its straight. But if she air dries, it is straight with waves in some places, but not as wavy as some Havs are.

So, Gucci has a complicated coat. LOL But, its gorgeous!

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am REALLY bad at this. I have absolutely no idea how to tell if the coat is silky or cottony or if it's double or single... maybe because I have never owned a dog before? Or just because I am really bad at categorizing something if someone hasn't shown me the difference in person.

Regardless of what kind of coat, Kubrick is very soft and he has a little bit of the crimped hair (just a patch) near his ears - just like Gucci!  He has a wavy coat. I *think* it's a single coat, but I have no idea if I'm looking at it right. As far as cottony vs silk, I really really have no clue. What's the difference? Can anyone show me a pic or is it just by touch?

Linda, maybe you can look at Kubrick at Laurie's play date and you can tell me what kind of coat he has. LOL.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I find the silkier coats are easier. The cottony coats are the worst, because they matt like crazy. I have to cut bella short or she would be very high mainenance. 
Scudder is my only hav. that does not have a puppy cut. Here is his coat, but look at the hair on his head, it looks like it was crimped. It's a bear trying to get it straight for showing.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda has a thick wavy coat.He has been shaved compltly down since Yoda and the kitten like to ruff house now we are letting it grown back out thank god as long as my husband stays away from the clippers he likes yoda in a very short cut me I like him with his wonderful long coat.Hey thats an idea why I need 2 hav's one for him and one for me Yoda can stay short coat and a new one can stay long coat heee heee


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lina said:


> I am REALLY bad at this. I have absolutely no idea how to tell if the coat is silky or cottony or if it's double or single... maybe because I have never owned a dog before? Or just because I am really bad at categorizing something if someone hasn't shown me the difference in person.
> 
> Regardless of what kind of coat, Kubrick is very soft and he has a little bit of the crimped hair (just a patch) near his ears - just like Gucci!  He has a wavy coat. I *think* it's a single coat, but I have no idea if I'm looking at it right. As far as cottony vs silk, I really really have no clue. What's the difference? Can anyone show me a pic or is it just by touch?
> 
> Linda, maybe you can look at Kubrick at Laurie's play date and you can tell me what kind of coat he has. LOL.


How NEAT! Yes, Gucci's "crimp" is just a patch like Kubrick's... I think it is the cutest thing ever. It looks like a crimping iron could've done it!

Lina, I have read SEVERAL very good explanations on here on HOW to tell the two apart, and for some reason...I still can't figure it out! LOL It is like reading greek....or maybe my brain just shuts off! ound: :brick: You'd think it was a complicated Calculus equation or something!!

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know the difference between the single and double coat either. I THINK if you look at the roots and they have a different texture than the ends, it's a double coat. Scudders & freddie's roots are duller and more cottony, but mid shaft to the ends are silky and shiny. Bella hair feel like a cotton ball, and lacks shine.

Sure I will look at Kubrick's at the playdate!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo is very silky and slightly wavy, especially the black (which is most of him). He doesn't mat (poo poo poo) and as long as I brush/comb him on a regular basis, his coat is relatively easy to maintain. Now his head and face is another story altogether.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I also have trouble telling the double v. single coat. I have the maltese to compare Dora with and she is a single thin coat. Dora has a lot thicker hair so it is hard for me to say if she is single coated. I would say Dora could be corded a lot easier than Belle as she matts faster. Belle just has thin fly away hair though.

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, yes it really DOES look like someone used a crimping iron on that patch! I think it's completely adorable.

Linda, I guess that you will have to look at Kubrick in person as I'm still uncertain about the cottony vs silky thing. Kubrick doesn't matt a lot at all but maybe that's just because his hair is not that long yet? I guess you will just have to tell me what you think when you meet him.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci doesnt' mat alot either. Granted, I brush her 2X a day...but even when she was semi neglected for 4 days, she only had a few mats where her collar is and one on her ear.

She doens't feel cottony, but heck...I don't know if that's because I use alot of nice products? lol

Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper has a combo coat. His head and shoulder area are wavy and silky, but his back and rump are cottony and still wavy. Maybe he's in the middle of changing coats.

It's bizarre to say the least. 

Wanda


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty's coat is profuse, ranging from wavy to ric rac, and seems to be double, with both cottony and silky tendencies. Her adult coat which is coming in is definitely more silky and a thicker texture-much shinier. We had a lot of matting problems for a while while she was really blowing coat, but it is much better now.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Mom says it's soft like silk -Benji*

Benji's coat is shiny, silky, just a little bit cottony and slightly wavy, and flows gracefully for now. It used to be 'wash and wear' just a month ago, but at 10 months, he is blowing coat but the mats are not impossible to detangle. Can't do without Coat Handler's anti-static detangler spray!

Here is Benji after a visit to the groomer:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scudder is still wash and wear. I just bathe him and let him roll around to dry. He does not matt yet, even with his 2-3 mile hikes through leaves, water, twigs and mud. He will be 10 months old on Wednesday, so things may change! 

Sounds like a lot of the dogs have combination coats.

I can't wait to have a closer look at that gorgeous Kubrick!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Scudder is still wash and wear. I just bathe him and let him roll around to dry. He does not matt yet, even with his 2-3 mile hikes through leaves, water, twigs and mud. He will be 10 months old on Wednesday, so things may change!
> 
> Sounds like a lot of the dogs have combination coats.
> 
> I can't wait to have a closer look at that gorgeous Kubrick!


Gosh, If I got a hold of Kubrick, I might take off running!!!! ound: Hecjk, or any of the other cuties that will be there.

Yall' are LUCKY that Gucci and I are so FAR away!!! lol

Gucci always picks up a few leaves on her rear end on our walks! And then she does this *wiggle* to get them off.

I get the impression that a single coat is very "thin", so that's why I think the Princess has a double, even though the top feels the same as the bottom.

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Maddie's coat is thick, slightly wavy, and silky. The black on her behind has a little more texture than the rest of her coat. I don't think she's cottony at all. People always comment on how soft and silky her coat is to touch.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Rudy looks exactly like Scudder. You can tell they're brothers!
Rocky is a fuzzy cotton ball. He'll be a challenge. At 4.5 months he's already gotton a few matts and I brush him every day.

It's amazing how different the boys coats are. I'm sure I'll have to purchase products for each hair style. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh gosh-- how to describe? Well Cash is easy- he has a *velvet* coat. It is not cottony and not silky- but like long lush velvet. he has a drop of crimping on his crown. I think he has double coat because when he was cut short for the summer it felt the same but wasn't as shiny and it is not silky and flat but puffy but still velvety-- so far at 10 1/2 months he is still wash and wear-- in fact I have never seen a snarl on him.

Jasper is I think, cottony, crimpy and wavy -- not quite curly but very wavy -- he has crimps along his back where it used to be sable-- you just have to look at him and he mats. His individual hairs are much finer than Cash's and he is very soft - but not as soft as he was as puppy. His true white area's are softer and easier to care for than the sable area's. I don't know if it is a double or a single coat.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh gosh-- how to describe? Well Cash is easy- he has a *velvet* coat. It is not cottony and not silky- but like long lush velvet. he has a drop of crimping on his crown. I think he has double coat because when he was cut short for the summer it felt the same but wasn't as shiny and it is not silky and flat but puffy but still velvety-- so far at 10 1/2 months he is still wash and wear-- in fact I have never seen a snarl on him.
> 
> Jasper is I think, cottony, crimpy and wavy -- not quite curly but very wavy -- he has crimps along his back where it used to be sable-- you just have to look at him and he mats. His individual hairs are much finer than Cash's and he is very soft - but not as soft as he was as puppy. His true white area's are softer and easier to care for than the sable area's. I don't know if it is a double or a single coat.


Cash's coat sounds like Freddie's minus the crimp. When Freddie was long his coat was so shiny and silky, but not a flat coat. When I cut him into the puppycut, the shine was gone but it was still soft like velvet.


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

*Coats*

My oldest, Wallace was born jet black and shiny with coat so thick that he looked like a little polar bear. I love the thicker coats but don't like to spend hours on dematting and drying. Luckily, his coat has been very easy except during coat change. He's beginning to go through that silvering process where the coat turns rusty. That hair is not as silky and tends to break off a little easier. Since Wallace has already finished and we were having unbearably hot weather this year, I did use thinning shears to make it a little cooler but still kept the length.

Little Hank still has puppy type coat at eight months of age. The comb slides through it easily and it has a slight wave when left to air dry. The hair is very silky but not so thin as to hang straight. It does have volume and the head hair is very thick.

Although thick coated, both have airy light shafts that blow in the wind and look great at outdoor shows (except if it's raining, lol)

My sister has a beautiful boy with a profuse coat (Wallace's Dad). The color is opalescent. His coat has more curl and takes quite a while to dry. 
My boys had to get used to the power of the AirForce dryer. I'm not spending three hours on drying!
Also, both boys have very hairy ears so I'm getting good at ear plucking.
E.Ann
www.wyhaven.com


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How come my pictures never come out so nice. Wallace and Hank are beautiful!


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

LOL I have some pretty strange pictures that I've taken myself! Two of these are taken by professional photographers and the other two by my friends that know how to use a camera.
Thanks 
E.Ann


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

They are beautiful, E.Ann! I am not that great behind a camera myself!

Kara


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Annabell's coat has been different at different ages. She has always had a single coat. As a puppy up to about 10 months all I had to do was run a comb through her hair every day. It was very silky. Then it started changing to a very cottony coat which matted on one end while you brushed the other end. I spent hours each day keeping her coat. I did not want to cut a hair because I loved her beautiful coat. At about 15 months her coat became long, silky, thick but easy to brush. She is now easy to care for. I do brush her coat every day. She seldom has a mat. You can tell a single coat from double by parting the hair and looking under the long hair you will see a fuzzy undercoating, like American Eskino's, Shelties or Old English Sheep Dogs.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think my boys have the double coat. If I look at the roots they look wooly, but the ends are silky. Scudder is 10.5 months old and still doesn't really matt. He gets a tangle here and there, but for as much as he hikes and swims, its very manageable. His hair is like spun silk. I hope it doesn't change soon.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey Linda,

Rudy is really starting to matt. I think his adult coat is coming in. He matts on his chest, where the harness hits, on his ear and in his armpits.


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Mojito has wavy hair down his back that parts a while after it's been brushed. He has the softest coat ever, I love it! It doesn't matt yet, but he's 5 months old. I've been told the transition between puppy and adult coat is a nightmare... We'll see. He's single coated, easy to maintain right not, but it does pick up leaves, flowers, etc....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cindy, Kubrick recently has really started to matt too! He's getting really bad where the harness is and in his armpits. This never happened before, so I do think that his coat is changing... I guess I have a lot of fun months to look ahead to!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hillary & Martha are totally silky.
Piaget is still a pup at 6 months old, but I'd venture to guess that he will have a very middle-of-the-road coat.
Tinky has a cottony, but not profuse coat. Her's is very easy to care for, but not kinky, and not super silky like my other girls have.

I've had a kinky, silky & profuse coat, and I'd have that one in a puppy coat if I still owned it. Thankfully, all of my dogs are in full coat now. I love that look.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

The only way I can describe Capote's coat is like..a wavy ...cotton candy.. but straighter?? does that help?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Hey Linda,
> 
> Rudy is really starting to matt. I think his adult coat is coming in. He matts on his chest, where the harness hits, on his ear and in his armpits.


I guess my good luck is coming to and end. Thanks for the warning Cindy!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff hasn't started matting yet. I keep him cut short, but I know it will start to happen soon enough. He is wavy, but crimpy around his ears too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina, How old is Kubrick? Rufus is 6 1/2 months now and is starting to get more mats. He gets these little tiny ones behind his ears and in his leg-pits and they're a bugger to get out! He still has his puppy coat, but it's a bit to the cottony side like his mama I think. I just love it, and I hope his adult coat is a bit cottony too. I think it adds the fullness I love!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I think Sis is a double coat that is silky. She combs out very easy - I am on this constantly.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I think the more Havs I see, the more I like a thicker/plush coat. Gucci has ALOT of coat, so I'd doubt she'd classify as a single. lol I love Sissy's coat.

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks! I really don't use expensive products. The groomer uses an oatmeal shampoo.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I have no clue how to define either of my Hav's coats! Izzy's is very thick, wavy when wet, but straight when blown dry and I guess, feels more cottony than silky. I'm not sure what a silky coat feels like, actually. She doesn't mat much except on her fine belly hair. I shave that so I don't have to hurt her getting them out. Zoey, my granddog, has fairly thin, wavy hair that isn't cottony, so maybe it's more on the silky side. Her hair mats a lot, so she's combed daily. Looking at them, you'd never guess they are the same breed!! Zoey is long and thin and Izzy is short and stout.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't really use "expensive" products, I just OWN alot of MID-priced products, so in a sense...I spend a small fortune! lolound: Pantene Blonde Expressions is still the best conditioner, IMO. And I use alot of mink oils to help combat breakage and matting. I will survive this blowing coat. I will! I need to play that "I will survive" during grooming, ehh? 

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, Kubrick is a week shy of 6 months. He has JUST started this matting business, and I can tell you that neither of us like it very much, though I'm SO glad I started brushing him every day because he really does let me go at a matt for a long time without complaining. His coat is also cottony and I love it... it gives him that fluffy look I adore. It also makes him seem much bigger than he actually is! LOL.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

It is amazing how many different coats havanese have, huh? Gracie has pretty straight soft, silky hair. This is at 8 weeks though. Her mom is very curly/wavy and mats fairly easy. Her dad is very straight and silky and doesn't mat as much. Should I expect Gracie to continue with her coat as straight? If it was going to be curly, wouldn't it show signs of it at this age? I know their coat changes to some extent when they blow their coat, but how much will they keep - curly vs. straight or silky vs. brittle? I thought maybe some breeders would have some experience in this.

Karen


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Casper has a wavy cottony coat.
> It seems to be a high maintenance coat, to me. It mats easily, and things get stuck in it. It is really pretty after we brush, bath and dry, last for a couple of days.
> 
> Which type of coat is the easiest to take care of? and can you tell when they are a puppy (like 8 weeks old) what kind of coat they will have as a adult?


Lynn, I was thinking the same thing.....


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I was curious what kind of coats your dogs have. Are they straight, curly, wavy, ric rac (look crimped), silky, cottony? You can choose more than 1 answer.
> 
> Bella has a wavy cottony coat.
> Freddie has a silky wavy coat
> ...


All three of mine have a slight wave to their fur and are silky. Lightning's coat is a dream to take care of, Bandit's isn't bad, and Ellie's coat can be a pain at times.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

eaglehavanese said:


> It is amazing how many different coats havanese have, huh? Gracie has pretty straight soft, silky hair. This is at 8 weeks though. Her mom is very curly/wavy and mats fairly easy. Her dad is very straight and silky and doesn't mat as much. Should I expect Gracie to continue with her coat as straight? If it was going to be curly, wouldn't it show signs of it at this age? I know their coat changes to some extent when they blow their coat, but how much will they keep - curly vs. straight or silky vs. brittle? I thought maybe some breeders would have some experience in this.
> 
> Karen


A hav's coat is going to do what it wants to do


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Skiver's coat is cottony, wavy, curly and is matting like crazy! I can't keep up  I'm going to have to take him to a groomer (I always groom the dogs myself) and I'm so scared; I don't know how she'll fix it without getting rid of his hair! He used to be so good for me when I brushed him, now he growls at the brush; he is matted so bad, and I tried to keep up, but he's blowing coat so badly! And right before the cold weather! Poor Sky  I tried to cut some of the mats out, but now he has bald spots. When I brush him out, his hair gets huge, it's so cute, like a little puff ball!

Shaw (Seaclaid) has straight, soft beautiful hair, and is just starting to mat a little bit if I don't watch, just where he rubs on the grass outside, but I can usually get those. He's going to have a really nice long coat if I don't get it cut. His tail is already beautiful. And his colors are changing, I have to borrow a friends camera and get some pics to post. His chocolate is getting lighter and he's getting some silver on top of his head.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, Jan! I guess they will be what they will be. I'll just have to wait and see. 

Karen


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico and Desi both have the silky, slightly wavy ric rac coat. The "ric rac" part is just a small area on the head. Nico's in more profuse than Desi's.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

eaglehavanese said:


> Thanks, Jan! I guess they will be what they will be. I'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> Karen


That's half the fun of a hav. They seem to change all the time


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, I'm amazed and a bit dizzy at how may different types of coats there are! lol I'm not sure now what type of coat Mojito has... Wavy yes. It does feel very soft, a bit more cottony than silky I guess... Doesn't look like a double coat. 

About mink oils, do you use that every day? or keep them oiled the whole time? I tried looking for it here in Guatemala but haven't found it. I guess the show people order it by mail... Mojito is VERY active and does not like to be still for a long time. He lays on his side because he knows I mean business. but the pits of his legs, arms, and belly are not the easiest, so I hope he won't mat easily. 

Karen, Gracie looks a lot like Mojito when he was about 7 weeks old in that photo. 

Ana


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Ana,

Mojito is so cute!! I love that picture!! How old is he now? I would love it if Gracie turns out to look just like him. She was also 7 weeks in that picture. I can't wait to bring her home in 7 days!! She will be 2 days shy of 10 weeks old. Yippee!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ana's Mojito said:


> Wow, I'm amazed and a bit dizzy at how may different types of coats there are! lol I'm not sure now what type of coat Mojito has... Wavy yes. It does feel very soft, a bit more cottony than silky I guess... Doesn't look like a double coat.
> 
> About mink oils, do you use that every day? or keep them oiled the whole time? I tried looking for it here in Guatemala but haven't found it. I guess the show people order it by mail... Mojito is VERY active and does not like to be still for a long time. He lays on his side because he knows I mean business. but the pits of his legs, arms, and belly are not the easiest, so I hope he won't mat easily.
> 
> ...


Umm, I use some type of conditioner (leave in) or mink or silk oil atleast 4X a week. Usually pretty sparsely and just rub it through mat prone areas. I buy alot of my products at

www.showdogstore.com

There is a mink oil aerosol there that I like the best, it also smells better (a bit like baby powder) and then a few oil, Silk Spirits is one. I'm not sure where are they ship, but I'm sure there are online stores that you can order from 

I really oiled her down GOOD the other day, she looked like a grease ball. lol, she hasn't been matting as much, so it must've worked. She feels like mink! Sooo soft.

Kara


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Kara,

even if Gucci was a "greaseball" the other day, if it worked on not getting mats, it's good! )
Thanks for the mink oil advice, I'll check out the website.

Karen,

Gracie is still at the breeders! You're in for so much joy!! ) Mojito is now 5 and a half months old, he's a furry ball of pure love and I just adore him. 
Potty training has been work, but at this age he's really good about it already. Although not fully reliable yet, he has very few accidents. I'd love to see more photos of Gracie as she grows with you!! Kiss that baby girl from me. 

Ana


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know, I'm SOO excited for little Gracie to come home, she is so sweet looking in her pictures, I bet she's pure sugar in RL, She's going to steal your heart quickly!! Just wait  Be sure to post pics and tell us puppy stories 

Kara


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan has a silky wavy coat and he is oh so soft.He gets complimented on his coat all the time.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Both of mine get lots of mats and knots. Sigh. Kahlua has very thick, straight hair that is beautiful and silky when freshly washed. Buffy has thin curly hair that grows into an afro rather than down and gets matted easily.


----------

